# Cartridge ID book and gauge



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Anyone got a recommendation on a good cartridge ID book/chart/app? I'd prefer a printed copy with actual sizes or at least dimensions listed.

I remember someone recommended a broach gauge at some point as well, but I wasn't able to find that post.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Faucet Stem & Handle Broach Gauge



That's a link to a cheaper broach gauge. 

*Contact Barry Walter Sr. Company about getting a cartridge/stem catalog.* There are four catalogs but you only really need two of them. They have actual size drawings and one of the master catalogs is by Total Overall Length which is real handy when you don't know the brand.
*
You can also download PDF files of the catalogs.*


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

If you really want a nice broach gauge go to a hardware store and pay someone to sell you the BrassCraft display model. They likely can order a new one from BrassCraft. Heck, maybe try calling BrassCraft yourself?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Marks Plumbing Parts also offers a catalog and will sell direct to plumbers.

Email [email protected] or go to their website and use the chatbox to contact a representative, that's what I did. 

Mark's PP offers a kit and different sets almost identical to the old Sexauer ones.


----------

